# Stranger Things



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've recently binge watched Stranger Things 1&2, and I came with a dustin joke meme. Fans of the show may appreciate this (I hope)

View attachment 580525


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

This honestly made me chuckle when I read it, and then all day when I thought of it, I laughed again.  lol Well done!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My daughter is gonna love this!


----------

